# My new piece



## Simko.Andras (7 mo ago)

Hello for everyone!
I’ve got a „new” piece, because I wrote it in the Summer. It’s about a beautiful landscape that is ruined by a foul smell of a mofetta in Romania. It’s for piano or celesta. I need your opinions!


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Has potential ,a bit repetitive !


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really like it! Quite unique, a bit Jazzy in the chords you used. Implied melody, is fresh!


----------

